

How to Enable SSL on Tumblr, WordPress, Blogger, AppEngine, Posterous  - SriniK
http://blog.cloudflare.com/ssl-on-tumblr-wordpress-blogger-appengine-pos

======
stock_toaster
I gave cloudflare a look early on (even signed up), then I found out you had
to set your DNS authority to their servers (could not just use a CNAME). No
thanks.

After checking their knowledge base this still seems to be the case.

